# PCB Holder



## joelorigo (Aug 22, 2022)

How many of you use a PCB holder. I've managed to get by without one but I've seen for a while how useful it would be. Is this one OK?




__





						Amazon.com
					





					www.amazon.com


----------



## fig (Aug 22, 2022)

joelorigo said:


> How many of you use a PCB holder. I've managed to get by without one but I've seen for a while how useful it would be. Is this one OK?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one just like that and use it sometimes when I’m testing the pedal (so it doesn’t lay on top of pliers, pin droppings and all manner of shorting possibilities), or as a solder jig for some parts. I don’t use it for most components as I just use a flat piece of card stock after putting all resistors and diodes through and hold it against the component side and lay on the bench for soldering.

It’s good for soldering wires and other off-board bits as well. Not perfect, but that’d be plain boring.


----------



## ICTRock (Aug 22, 2022)

I use one ... I also solder my resistors from the top side so the vise is handy for that


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 23, 2022)

ICTRock said:


> I use one ... I also solder my resistors from the top side so the vise is handy for that


You do? That's interesting. I've done it when replacing a resistor "in the box" but never thought about soldering from the top as a regular practice.....now you got me thinking.......


----------



## Mcknib (Aug 23, 2022)

I use it for big pcbs and when debugging big builds with lotsa components 

Its easy to turn the pcb over when you can't get your probe on a cap etc 

If I'm honest I don't use it that much initially I did then it sat on a window sill for months 

It is useful though especially if like me you load up 10 resistors at a time 

I've currently got a DC Echo on it


----------



## mdc (Aug 23, 2022)

I use one all the time. 
One of those and a couple of balls of blue tack make most workholding situations pretty easy.


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Aug 23, 2022)

I just use a big blob of blu tack


----------



## Robert (Aug 23, 2022)

I bought one of those holders years ago but it seemed to be more of a hassle.

I just work directly on the bench, one layer at a time.  (Resistors/Diodes > Sockets > Film/Ceramic Caps > Electrolytics > Hardware)


----------



## Big Monk (Aug 23, 2022)

I have one thanks to some of the great folks here but honestly I typically use the bendable alligator clip arms more than the dedicated PCB vise part.

It's more flexible in my opinion. With that said, I do use it for some components, it's just that the "grips" often block your access to the sides of the PCB when soldering stuff so I moved away from it rather quickly.

If I was recommending a setup for someone I'd say that they make a heavy stand out of flat steel and grab a number of magnetic, opposable alligator clips.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Aug 23, 2022)

I use one occasionally— especially for desoldering since it gives me access to both sides at once. I have that exact one actually. I didn’t have much issues with it being too light, but I popped the end cap off and filled it with a bit of sand anyway to make it extra secure. If you really want it to have some heft, toss a few lead fishing weights in along with the sand.


----------



## Robert (Aug 23, 2022)

Mine rusted to the point of being unusable pretty quickly.... but this was many years ago when my workbench was kicked out of the house into an exterior laundry room (and long before having a dedicated work area, so humidity was probably a factor.

I've considered getting another one, it might be helpful when tracing...


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Aug 23, 2022)

For myself, wish I'd gotten one earlier.
Everybody has a different build regimen, but not having a bench (nor the space for one), it helps me to raise  my "working area", and as fig said, it clears all the clutter of whatever surface I'm using (top of the dryer presently...).
I pair it with blue tack or masking tape to secure looser stuff, and I find it secure enough.


----------



## fig (Aug 23, 2022)

This thing has marketing mojo! People who don’t own a soldering iron have one on their coffee table.


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 23, 2022)

I started with one of the holders like the one you linked but found myself fighting with it more than not. Maybe because I got a cheap one. It kept spinning on me and the jaws always got in the way of the components on most PCB's. I broke down and got one of the larger "Helping Hands" type and love it. Much more versatile.


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 23, 2022)

Sometimes yes, sometimes no. 

I'd like to try a Dr Octopus style one, but I'm cheap frugal and the octo-arms are expensive.


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 23, 2022)

Nothing wrong with being fiscally responsible. If had been more so in my earlier years I'd be retired. Or....I would have been happy with the 2 pedals I owned.....or the 2 guitars.....or the 2 fly rods.....or, or, or..........


----------



## steviejr92 (Aug 23, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Nothing wrong with being fiscally responsible. If had been more so in my earlier years I'd be retired. Or....I would have been happy with the 2 pedals I owned.....or the 2 guitars.....or the 2 fly rods.....or, or, or.........


Isn’t this the story of my life…


I just use a pcb holder from stew Mac and some blue tack and I’m good to go! I also have one of the helping hands from harbor freight it comes in handy when you need solder wire to switches or jacks.


----------



## Big Monk (Aug 23, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> I started with one of the holders like the one you linked but found myself fighting with it more than not. Maybe because I got a cheap one. It kept spinning on me and the jaws always got in the way of the components on most PCB's. I broke down and got one of the larger "Helping Hands" type and love it. Much more versatile.
> 
> View attachment 31146



You want this. Add an light in the same style as the arms and you are good to go.

Much easier to move around and solder on the fly.


----------



## DGWVI (Aug 23, 2022)

I've used the clamping types in the past, but don't really care for them. Just kinda bulky and only really only do one thing. 
I've been using a Quad Hands for a few years, and would definitely recommend it for it's maneuverability and versatility


----------



## jimilee (Aug 23, 2022)

I use my helping hands for that, just to get it up higher, my poor back is about shot after doing this a long time now.


----------



## DGWVI (Aug 23, 2022)

Pic of my setup. I like to use the arms as spool holders and tape dispensers. I did replace the vinyl on the clips with silicone tubing for a bit more grippiness


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 23, 2022)

DGWVI said:


> Pic of my setup. I like to use the arms as spool holders and tape dispensers. I did replace the vinyl on the clips with silicone tubing for a bit more grippiness
> View attachment 31150


Oh man, what a GREAT freaking idea! Using the arms as spool holders...! Actually, there's a lot of great ideas with your setup I'm planning to steal. This is why I love pictures


----------



## mdc (Aug 23, 2022)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> For myself, wish I'd gotten one earlier.
> Everybody has a different build regimen, but not having a bench (nor the space for one), it helps me to raise  my "working area", and as fig said, it clears all the clutter of whatever surface I'm using (top of the dryer presently...).
> I pair it with blue tack or masking tape to secure looser stuff, and I find it secure enough.


That's a good point - I set stuff up 'wherever' whenever i'm working - most often I'm sitting on the floor and working on a coffee table or something like that, so it may be more useful for me than someone with dedicated hobby space.


----------



## andare (Aug 23, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> I started with one of the holders like the one you linked but found myself fighting with it more than not. Maybe because I got a cheap one. It kept spinning on me and the jaws always got in the way of the components on most PCB's. I broke down and got one of the larger "Helping Hands" type and love it. Much more versatile.
> 
> View attachment 31146


I have one of these but it's rectangular.  It's a knockoff of the Quad Hands. I wish the arms were shorter though.


----------



## szukalski (Aug 23, 2022)

I use one of the holders, it works well with my workflow.

It also helps to get the PCB a bit closer to me, I am a taller guy and my desks are normal height. Bending over a PCB is not comfy.


----------



## joelorigo (Aug 23, 2022)

Thanks for all of the replies. The times I really need something is in the occasion that I need to remove an item from a PCB and for some wire attaching. Particularly attaching a breakout board to a footswitch, or wires to the said breakout board. I'm looking at the helping hand now instead of the vice one.  I wonder if the clips on that one can hold a footswitch easily. The smaller one I have now, the switch can pop out of the clip.


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 23, 2022)

joelorigo said:


> Thanks for all of the replies. The times I really need something is in the occasion that I need to remove an item from a PCB and for some wire attaching. Particularly attaching a breakout board to a footswitch, or wires to the said breakout board. I'm looking at the helping hand now instead of the vice one.  I wonder if the clips on that one can hold a footswitch easily. The smaller one I have now, the switch can pop out of the clip.


Not really, the clips won't hold a footswitch securely. I use my vice for that if I need it.


----------



## fig (Aug 23, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> I started with one of the holders like the one you linked but found myself fighting with it more than not. Maybe because I got a cheap one. It kept spinning on me and the jaws always got in the way of the components on most PCB's. I broke down and got one of the larger "Helping Hands" type and love it. Much more versatile.
> 
> View attachment 31146


Got that too.


----------



## Barry (Aug 23, 2022)

SillyOctpuss said:


> I just use a big blob of blu tack


Ditto


----------



## Alan W (Aug 23, 2022)

For pedal sized boards I rarely hold them, generally just placing them on a flat surface (lately a silicon pad, used to be a scrap of tag board). I do have an old Panavise circuit board holder that comes in very handy for larger boards; being able to flip them over and hold them at set angles really makes working easier. A few years ago I got the yellow base and flex arms for it, and I find these very handy, more often holding parts or wires in place, but they work great on these small boards too.


----------



## Robert (Aug 23, 2022)

Alan W said:


> I do have an old Panavise circuit board holder that comes in very handy for larger boards



That's the one to have right there.


----------



## Alan W (Aug 23, 2022)

Robert said:


> That's the one to have right there.


I almost always find it too big for typical pedal circuit boards, especially with the small components that go on them. But with larger boards, it’s a pleasure to use. Having the yellow base and magnetic arms with it has made it that much more useful.


----------



## Deperduci (Aug 23, 2022)

give it 2 more arms it be the most versatile


----------

